# drawing force theraband Vs cinese tubes



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

dealing with a bad elbow I am interested in differeence between the two sets, but I rfearly don't whant to open another discusssion on effectiveness of both. 
What I am asking to who had experience is wich, between Gold, Silver or Black Thera folded doubled meet the force-pull needed to full draw an eight strands set 2040. 
For the limited experience I have had with flats I may believe drawintg any the Thera is more confortable, more omogeneous pull, but I cannot immagine the effort.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Theraband has a much lower pull weight at the same power level. Your 8-strand 20/40 is quite a lot of pull. I'd say that, depending on length, a setup with double gold Theraband tapered from 2,5cm to 2cm (or folded single 5cm to 4cm) has a comparable drawing weight.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Guten Tag Melchior, many many thanks for the info, the perfect answer at my quest. What do You think if I go for silver or black flat Thera: can I maintain some hunting capability and relief some stress to my elbow? I use to shot 10/10 self loading lead balls (nearly 9 mm diameter) wich gave me with 8 strand 2040 an axceptional flat traiectory and good speed and penetrating power. Seldom i shot some 12 mm (44cal) self moulded balls.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

See, tapered flatbands have a remarkably good draw weight / power output relation. The means you can use bands with significantly less pull force.
Thinner bands (black/silver) improves the performance a bit, at the cost of band life. But even Gold Theraband will allow you to use band sets with 
less drawing weight.

I'm not a hunter myself, but know a number of very competent enthusiasts who bring home their meat with bands that are a good deal below the drawing
weight of an 8-string 2040. The correct choice of ammunition is much more important (and your 9m lead ball is a good choice).

It depends on distance and quarry, but a bandset made of Theraband Gold with double bands tapering from 2cm to 1.5cm are considered adequate for anything
up to rabbits when used with well-sized lead balls.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree smitty's opinion. For the shooters want very smooth pull, The 4 string 1842 is best choice.

Or the single(2 string) tapered golden theraband flatband is very smooth too.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll give a tray to gold, at the moment I whent back shooting 4 strabds 1745 wich is more confortable. 
I also realized that what rearly hurts my elbow is not the drawing movement but the ricocet of the fork in the hand "after" the shoot. So probabuy I am holding it too steady for the strong 2040 8 strands combo. This mae be also another reason to overwrap dankungs handles with some soft thick tape or rubbers as shown in plentyu videos. Less necessary for whoodent forks wich are naturally seld dumped. Until now I have been shooting pure dankungs and milbro. Lesson learned.
Just my two cents of wondering, but if confirmed by some of the more skilled members (or may be Jorge with his knowlege on both argoument) it may helpes some new shooters to avoid same mistake.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, this is true. I'd like to add that flat bands have a much smoother firing behaviour while tubes "snap" forward harshly.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree totally that flats are much smoother shooting...if...the proper ammo weight and band strength is chosen. If the ratio is out of balance, watch out for terrible pain from band slap on your poor old fingers.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Im really confused here at my local fitness centre they sell exercise falt bands with the colours yellow, red, blue and green. Yellow being the weakest and green super tough. I have no idea which to get that will give me enough power to take down rats, squirrels etc. Im affraid the greens will be too tough to pull, will double blues have sufficient power( more than enough energy to kill with body shots) I need power thanks. 
Or to simplyfy it what thickness in milimeters an exercise flatband should I get. Thanks very much. -Joseph-


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You may want to refer to the information in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39-thera-band-and-tube-resistance-elongation-chart/


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

XF1065; Blue; 0.65mm/.0256"; 4.5kg
XF1050; Red; 0.50mm/.0197"; 3.5kg
XF1035; Yellow; 0.35mm/.0138"; 2.5kg

So it's around 1/2 a milimeter in thickness, but half a mm is so thin. How about bands 1mm or more in thickness. The fitness store sell those here, do you think those are any good or are they too thick. Btw nice apple candy slingshot sure made me drool.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If they are thicker, they'll be narrower. They'll theoretically be slower, but no so much that you'd notice it much.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure, you can get flat bands with 1mm or stronger gauge! Most shooters prefer the stronger gauges. Get a roll cutter, make some band assemblies and I'm sure you will find a size that suits you well.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure, you can get flat bands with 1mm or stronger gauge! Most shooters prefer the stronger gauges. Get a roll cutter, make some band assemblies and I'm sure you will find a size that suits you well.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I must say bunny buster do have very beautiful laminated slingshots.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Stelug, I'd like to add that double 17/45 china tubes will have a substantially lower drawing weight. You might try these on your Dankung slingshot.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks melchior, 4-1740 is what I am shooting at the moment. I largely agree that no top power is rearly needed for enjoing catapults, but i confess I am now damned "addict" to the straight fly of a bullet (9mm lead) given by 8 set of 2040. It menas I need a period of detoxing







. Btw did any one realized an open loop (like dankungs) with a metal rod fork? I wonder if it mae work or if flats whont ship in the correc position under drow like instead tubing does?


----------

